# Jetbeam Jet-III Pro ST BVC modding



## Skyraider59 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Guys

I do night mountain biking and have been using as an helmet light a Jetbeam Jet-III Pro ST BVC R2 or the Jetbeam ST Cycler. I love the lights for their aerodynamic profile and lightness having just a replaceable internal battery, but as you can guess I would loveto get a little more power from them. Ideally, I would love to have the Jetbeam Jet-III Pro ST BVC with Cree R2 LED modded to a XM-L2-U2 , retaining the 3 programmable modes is not essential but would be nice if possible and I would like to do it myself if this is not to complicated and if someone could send me some guidance?
I have been many times on intl-outdoor.com where a lot of parts, ie MCPCB are available, for me it is just having the knowledge as what to get and what to do
The old Jet-III Pro ST BVC has a SS bezel, so I suppose you can get to the inner that way?

Can anyone help with what need doing and what parts are require?

Thanks in advance
Luc
Skyraider59


----------

